# Vai Sikahema KO's Jose Conseco in the first round



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Jose Conseco Issued a challenged to anyone a few months ago for anyone to step in the ring with him. Sports Analyst Vai Sikahema stepped up to the challenge and issued a beatdown on Jose last night.

The results of the drug tests are not yet in


View Slideshow here

http://www.nbc10.com/slideshow/news/16868267/detail.html


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

It has already been posted bud.

http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma-discussion/39959-jose-conseco-vs-via-sikahema-results.html


----------

